# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Paranoïde door lexapro?

## claudia1969

Sinds een maand of 6 ben ik geswitched van efexor naar lexapro omdat ik veel last had van de bijwerkingen (verstopping) en de efexor ook niet superveel voor me deed. 

De eerste tijd leek de lexapro goed te werken, werd er wel aanvankelijk hyper van en overmoedig maar ik heb de laatste 2 maanden het idee dat ik er erg onrustig in mijn hoofd van wordt en vooral achterdochtig naar vrienden toe (het idee dat ze iets voor me verbergen, over me roddelen etc )

Wanneer ik eenmaal zoiets in mijn hoofd heb ben ik er ook echt 24/7 mee bezig en kan het niet loslaten. Pas wanneer de volgende fixatie zich aandient zwakt het wat af.

Herkent iemand deze verschijnselen?

ps Ik slik trouwens ad tegen angst en depressie

Groetjes Claudia

----------


## Agnes574

Ik herken deze verschijnselen niet; ik was meteen goed en een stuk beter met Sipralexa/Lexapro ... 
Wél knap vervelend zég!
Hoeveel mg neem je ??
Sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## aens

Ik slik nu een kleine drie weken lexapro (na 20 jaar clomipramine maar die werkten blijkbaar niet meer.) en heb afschuwelijk veel last van de bijwerkingen. Heel angstig, veel paniek, gespannen, nerveus, misselijk. Ik wou stoppen maar van de arts moet ik doorzetten want het duurt 4 tot 6 weken voor het gaat werken. Het gaat nu zo slecht dat ik morgen word opgenomen op de paaz. Ik slik daarnaast ook oxazepam om het enigsinds dragelijk te maken. Ik hoop maar dat de bijwerkingen snel overgaan.

groetjes,
Aens

----------


## dotito

@Aens,

Vind enorm jammer voor jou dat je zoveel last hebt van die bijwerkingen. Wat ik ergens niet zo goed snap is dat de dokter zei dat je dat verder moet nemen. Oké soms verdwijnen de bijwerkingen, maar soms kan je er enorm paranoide van worden zoals jij hier beschrijft. Ook ik heb vroeger seroxat genomen en na enkele dagen had ik zelfmoordneigingen  :Mad:  moest van de dr ook verder slikken, maar ben direct gestopt! Na lange zoektocht heeft mijn dokter toch een gepast AD gevonden. Vind dat die dokters nogal gemakkelijk praten hebben. Ik vind dat je naar je lichaam moet luisteren, er zijn zoveel verschillende soorten AD en één medicament is ander niet. Zou gewoon met je dokter er eens over praten. Laat je niet zomaar volproppen met AD waar je niet tegen kunt. 
Hoop echt van harte dat je snel weer een beetje beter voelt. 

Heel veel sterkte toegewenst.

Groetjes Do  :Wink:

----------

